# HID lighting



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

check out this web site I found it's called mini sun 250 hps it has 28,500 lumens.  It's a HID light  It cost only $165.  How does this sound? http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights2.shtml


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

insidesun has them about the same cost but with a remote ballast which is better IMHO. the ballast being seperate reduces heat generated by having it outside your grow area. Also prolongs the life of the bulb IMHO.


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 11, 2006)

i've got a buddy that uses the hydrofarm 400W HPS version of this light....he got the air-cooling upgrade for his....it came with a lense and a 4" fan that mounts directly to the top of the reflector....you just run some dryer duct and yer good to go and air-cooled....a remote ballast would be better, but if you go for the air-cooled option the heat won't be an issue....


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanxs Mutt, ill check it out


----------

